# ***OFFICIAL*** Kimbo Slice vs.Matt Mitrione Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Kimbo Slice facing Matt Mitrione in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

WAR Kimbo

Too bad Mittrione is such a big guy, was hoping to see another Kimbo slam.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I really hope this fight does not go past the first round and a half. From what I have seen both of these fighters cardio is terrible and if it does the rest of the fight will be boring GnP. 

Really like both of these fighters though and the first round should be entertaining. If it goes past a round and a Half Mittrione by decision. Earlier than that is anyone's game. I see a brawl fight in this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimbo via Can Crush.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I really hope this fight does not go past the first round and a half. From what I have seen both of these fighters cardio is terrible and if it does the rest of the fight will be boring GnP.
> 
> Really like both of these fighters though and the first round should be entertaining. If it goes past a round and a Half Mittrione by decision. Earlier than that is anyone's game. I see a brawl fight in this one.


If there is a gogoplata in this fight in this fight, i'll shave a chuck mohawk on my head, and probably wee my pants.
Somebodys gonna get ko'd.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mitrione via one punch KO while having and iron chin.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

If the fight last more than 3 minutes im pretty sure that Kimbo´s cardio will offer Mitrione the fight.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Still can't believe this isn't a prelim fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

mitrione by ko,


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I really dislike mitrione so this will be the first time I actively cheer for Kimbo in a fight. I never disliked Kimbo though it seems like he is trying his best, he just isn't very good.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It absolutely disgusts me as an MMA fan that this fight is even on a UFC card, let alone on the main card. Dana talked shit abuot Kimbo being a terrible fighter and now he's pimping him on his main card? Talk about hypocritical. There are so many martial artists in the world that are 100X more talented than these clowns, and yet Slice-Mitrione is a MAIN CARD FIGHT?!?!?! The fact that UFC doesnt sign real fighters and signs these guys instead is one of the reasons why UFC is not completely accepted as a legit sport yet. 
The NFL has the best football players in the country, the NBA has the best basketball players in the country, so why doesnt the UFC have the best fighters in the country? And dont tell me that Slice or Mitrione are among the best fighters in the country because that is just BS. They are both talentless cans with awful cardio and minimal experience in the sport of MMA.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I think Mitrione wins this fight in the second round very similar to how he bested Marcus Jones,


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It absolutely disgusts me as an MMA fan that this fight is even on a UFC card, let alone on the main card. Dana talked shit abuot Kimbo being a terrible fighter and now he's pimping him on his main card? Talk about hypocritical. There are so many martial artists in the world that are 100X more talented than these clowns, and yet Slice-Mitrione is a MAIN CARD FIGHT?!?!?! The fact that UFC doesnt sign real fighters and signs these guys instead is one of the reasons why UFC is not completely accepted as a legit sport yet.
> The NFL has the best football players in the country, the NBA has the best basketball players in the country, so why doesnt the UFC have the best fighters in the country? And dont tell me that Slice or Mitrione are among the best fighters in the country because that is just BS. They are both talentless cans with awful cardio and minimal experience in the sport of MMA.


I completely agree with this, I even did a thread about how Belcher and Cote should be pissed that this fight is billed higher than theirs, but if you really think about it. It's a gold opportunity.
Tons of ignorant poeple are going to tune in to watch Kimbo, and because of that they will have to watch:

-Cote and Belcher, wich should be a great stand up war between two great fighters.

-Koscheck and Daley, another great battle. Classic matchup of a great wrestler vs a great striker, all though given recent fights I see Koscheck standing for a least awhile, which will only help entertainment value.

-Shogun and Machida... can you think of two better representatives for the sport? I can't... this will pay off big time if you ask me.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> I completely agree with this, I even did a thread about how Belcher and Cote should be pissed that this fight is billed higher than theirs, but if you really think about it. It's a gold opportunity.
> Tons of ignorant poeple are going to tune in to watch Kimbo, and because of that they will have to watch:
> 
> -Cote and Belcher, wich should be a great stand up war between two great fighters.
> ...


I completely agree that putting Kimbo on is a great business decision, it's just a bit upsetting as a real MMA fan to see Dana catering to the very same freak show audience he used to chastize.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ugh, I'm not interested in this fight - however Kimbo takes this.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Go go Kimbo


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It absolutely disgusts me as an MMA fan that this fight is even on a UFC card, let alone on the main card. Dana talked shit abuot Kimbo being a terrible fighter and now he's pimping him on his main card? Talk about hypocritical. There are so many martial artists in the world that are 100X more talented than these clowns, and yet Slice-Mitrione is a MAIN CARD FIGHT?!?!?! The fact that UFC doesnt sign real fighters and signs these guys instead is one of the reasons why UFC is not completely accepted as a legit sport yet.
> The NFL has the best football players in the country, the NBA has the best basketball players in the country, so why doesnt the UFC have the best fighters in the country? And dont tell me that Slice or Mitrione are among the best fighters in the country because that is just BS. They are both talentless cans with awful cardio and minimal experience in the sport of MMA.


NO ONE SAID THES TWO WER THE BEST THEY JUST SELL SEATS AND THE UFC DOES IN FACT HAVE THE BEST ALREADY THER JUST TRYIN TO SELL MORE WITH THE BIG NAMED CANS

srry bout the caps lol wasnt payin attention to tht

and im gonna say mitrione takes this one similar to the way he beat big baby


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I actually happen to like Kimbo; so I'll be supporting him in this one. He'll have had a long camp with ATT, improved even more since the Houston fight, and I don't think Mitrione will worry him too much. I see Kimbo taking it in the 2nd.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Kimbo takes this. This fight will be a striking battle in my opinion and I think that Kimbo has more power, and better technique than Mitrione does. Mitrione was able to dominate Marcus Jones because Jones' striking is pretty much non existent. I doubt that he can make Kimbo look that bad. Not that Kimbo is a word class striker, but he is certainly better than Marcus Jones.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Matt has a really heavy right hand and IF he connects its lights out Kimbo ...But I see Kimbo taking it to him and out pace him ....Im sure he worked on his cardio and I wouldnt be surprise to see Kimbo use a little wrestling and get to the ground and pound him out ...Kimbo rd 2 tko


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Go Kimbo!!! Go to sleep, you talentless can of shite...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Risto said:


> Go Kimbo!!! Go to sleep, you talentless can of shite...


Not cool he's just trying to feed his family (according to him)


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Doesn't change the fact Kimbo is a talentless can of shite and I'd love to see him get KO'd by pretty much anyone.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The UFC should sign Seth Petruzelli so Kimbo could avenge his loss. I bet that'd put some butts in the seats!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Both of these guys are vastly under-rated as they haven't been doing MMA for very long and haven't had the opportunity to develop their games.

I'll say Mitrione by KO.

Kimbo hasn't shown that he has the power in his hands Mitrione does. If they stand and trade, I don't think Kimbo has the mobility and elusiveness to avoid being KTFO'd.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I say for the moment it looks like a toss up. I will say that I think Kimbo has a better work ethic. Remember during the show how Mitrione was always just complaining about one thing or another and being all half assed about everything? Kimbo on the other hand was training hard and jumping at any opportunity he could take to fight again. He was eager to learn everything he needed to in order to be a well rounded fighter. I think we even saw a good deal of growth from his fight on TUF to his fight in the finale. 

I dunno. Maybe it's just me wanting to see him succeed because he seems like a nice guy, but I think there's a good deal of untapped potential there.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Trix said:


> Both of these guys are vastly *under*-rated as they haven't been doing MMA for very long and haven't had the opportunity to develop their games.
> 
> I'll say Mitrione by KO.
> 
> Kimbo hasn't shown that he has the power in his hands Mitrione does. If they stand and trade, I don't think Kimbo has the mobility and elusiveness to avoid being KTFO'd.


Do you mean over rated? 

I agree one of them will have to go to sleep early or else it will just be a boring fight that goes to decision after both of them gas in the first two minutes.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree about wanting it to be a quick fight though. I swear, if anyone pulls that Houston Alexander walk in circles garbage again, I may literally crap a brick.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

hatedcellphones said:


> I agree about wanting it to be a quick fight though. I swear, if anyone pulls that Houston Alexander walk in circles garbage again, I may literally crap a brick.


Well for the health of you and your bowels... lets hope someone goes down early.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

really want to see this go to the judges, because I want something like this to go down...


----------



## The Answer (Apr 13, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Still can't believe this isn't a prelim fight.


Then you are dumber than a log.
It's all about the money my friend.. And Kimbo = money


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The Answer said:


> Then you are dumber than a log.
> It's all about the money my friend.. And Kimbo = money


Kimbo as well as another well known fighter from TUF.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Still can't believe this isn't a prelim fight.


Well Dana need to make room for AS on the undercards.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think Matt actually looks like a pretty decent fighter. When i saw him on TUF, for some reason his standup reminded me of Chuck Liddell's. 

Matt 1st round tko. He will drop Kimbo in about 2 mins, jump on him and the ref will stop the fight.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> really want to see this go to the judges, because I want something like this to go down...


LOL im a big kimbo fan but i gotta admit, that cracked me up


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

I want Kimbo to take it for the sole reason that Matt Mitrione is a loser , you work hard to get on the ultimate fighter then just sandbag and say you have an injury for 90% of the show and say it was his plan all along , why not just work hard and train instead of looking like burn out on national tv every week


----------



## GracieKiller (Apr 19, 2010)

Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson wins over Matt "My Head Hurts" Mitrione via KO by Kimboslam

^TRUTH


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Fight of the Night potential if Kimbo doesn't get knocked out quickly.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

TLC said:


> Fight of the Night potential if Kimbo doesn't get knocked out quickly.


Submission of the Night

You read it here first


----------



## Bruce Buffer (Jun 29, 2009)

Kimbo by TKO


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm taking mitrione, but it's really a toss up. Neither have skills worthy of the UFC.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Mitrione in this fight. His stand up looks more developed than Kimbo's even on the show.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Atilak said:


> Submission of the Night
> 
> You read it here first


Meathead via triangle. 

I like Kimbo -- dude seems like a real dude. But I think the line is off here based on the books playing to the public's familiarity with Kimbo. Value in the Mitrione line. The opening line of +160 quickly came down... still some value at ~ EV I would say.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't seen them pair two such highly skilled mixed martial artists against each other since UFC 4.

My prediction is someone will win by something ugly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

im rooting for Kimbo in this one but to be honest it could go either way.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> I like Mitrione in this fight. His stand up looks more developed than Kimbo's even on the show.


....lol


----------



## buckeyefighter (Feb 23, 2010)

Atilak said:


> Submission of the Night
> 
> You read it here first


If either of these two hits a submission i will tattoo their name across my forehead. it'l never happen with these two. They will go in swinging for the fences from the second the bell sounds. But i think kimbo will take this one. He has a good work ethic and has been with a really good team for awhile now to improve his game. 

Kimbo by referee stopagge.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

buckeyefighter said:


> If either of these two hits a submission i will tattoo their name across my forehead. it'l never happen with these two. They will go in swinging for the fences from the second the bell sounds. But i think kimbo will take this one. He has a good work ethic and has been with a really good team for awhile now to improve his game.
> 
> Kimbo by referee stopagge.


 
Im holding you too this he tapped Ray Mercer out to what ...a.....Guillotine....And what did meat head tap almost as soon as he felt pressure from it?????? Thats right a guillotine lol Im with you tho Kimbo takes it TKO


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I would pay 5 bucks to see a Kimbo Slice forehead tattoo.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill add 20 to that


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

How's that sound buckeye? If you find a cheap enough tattoo artist you could turn a profit. Or I could do the ink work and you could keep the whole $25:thumb02:


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

This is gonna be a snooze fest.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

SNOOZE FEST????? This fight doesnt go the distance...At least I hope not


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be surprised if this was a snoozefest. The only way this happens is if one of them comes in with a Houston Alexander gameplan or attempts to lay and pray in my opinion.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

godson said:


> This is gonna be a snooze fest.


No way. Slice is more composed in his stand up than before, but they are both brawler types who are basically going to look for that knockout punch. I think Mitrione has better stand up and knockout power, but you gotta give it to Slice, he hits flippin hard. That said, Mitrione has the better and sexier chin out of the two.

The fight really could go either way, but Mitrione edges due to having the better chin.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimbos seems to have evolved a bit since TUF, he showed some improvements against Alexander...but that just doesn't do it for me.
Mitrione isn't the best fighter out there, his technique is average (at best), his cardio is doubtfull, his ground gaem is weak. But what i like about Mitrione in this fight is his KO power. He has some heavy hands and if he is patient and tags Kimbo i think he will finnish the fight.
I am taking Mitrione by TKO 1st round.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

In terms of talent this is a pretty bad fight, but im still looking forward to watching it as it should be an exciting brawl. Im also interested too see how much Kimbo has improved since his last fight with Houston Alexander.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This will be a brawl, according to Patrick Cote's twitter the two just about went at it backstage at the weighings.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man I think this is going to be KOTN


----------



## imissyellowcard (Mar 24, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Still can't believe this isn't a prelim fight.


this.


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

mitrione will ko an overated kimbo. sorry dana, as much as you respect kimbo for making the transition to mma and gaining the crowd numbers, he has no chin for the big show. Round 1 !!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

imissyellowcard said:


> this.


From an MMA standpoint, it is hard to imagine this on the main card. From a business standpoint, it is very easy to see why. Kimbo is a big draw for the UFC and people know his name. This was a pure business decision.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i say kimbo takes this to the ground for some GnP to a UD


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn Im too drunk already.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Matt drunk?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAQH YE)*SEOUaHDIUEAHFIU:WQANDQW!



EDIT: UASHIUaNXAISUIONOAISWXMPIOW!!!!!


DOUBLE EDIT: HES IN SIDE CONTROL!!_(W#@UE*iDNOIECMOPEC


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

"this man is a brawler" hilarious.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

My God This Kimbo, Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oooooh shit, Kimbo comes out with the slams. Meathead is one crazy motherfucker.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Kimbo is a powerful dude.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kimbo should be in the WWE not the UFC. Powerslam, powerbomb, etc lol. I'm waiting for a chokeslam and then a tombstone piledriver.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

quality slam!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

kimbo gassed mid round 1 lol


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

kimbo's gassed already


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, Meathead has some BJJ!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kimbo's beard deflected that headkick. 

Not a lot of sub defense from Kimbo.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Meathead has BJJ??


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Man, Meathead has some BJJ!!!


This!!!! surprisingly 


great crowd since they arent fighting in the states.......









Cecil Peoples just called me to say "leg kicks dont end fights."


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Kimbo is done....shit


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Another fun fight, some good slams, take downs from Kimbo, Kimbo looking faster on the feet. Meatheads goingt o take this I think.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kimbo's legs are jelly


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Meathead is dominating this fight!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo is gassing but that's probably due to him wanting to use Meathead as a hammer across the mat. I still think he's best suited for Light Heavyweight. Him being 225 as muscular as he is, it's just not good. He's fighting an uphill battle at 265.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

this beard is like anti choke machine .


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

bu bye Kimbo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Meathead is still green if he had started younger he would have a big future.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Kimbo will get one chance to redeem himself and then hes going to get walking papers


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Meathead gassed. Bad stoppage.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

so glad i never bet on this fight


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Dude was smiling the whole fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Kimbo got owned lol

His cardio his the worst ever to step into the octogon. :confused05:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Meathead is still green if he had started younger he would have a big future.


yeah he's athletic and got granite chin . i think 1 more year of training he will be legit .


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kimbo interupted Meathead, maybe him Pat Berry, Eric Shcafer and all his corner should have jumped him.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Kimbo will eventually be cut from the UFC..


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Kimbos legs are way to weak.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I picked Mitrione in this poll but accidentally clicked Kimbo in vBookie lol.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

DAMN. 

I like Kimbo as a personality but he just plain sucks as a fighter. 

Kick Kimbo's legs = win

Kimbo has leg problems already at age 36, getting kicked will only make them worse when hes old and frail. Better for Kimbo just to retire and quit MMA instead of ruining his body.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Kimbo got owned lol
> 
> His cardio his the worst ever to step into the octogon. :confused05:


You obviously haven't seen Mark Coleman fight


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I still see Kimbo moving to LHW where he won't contend but his power will be more evident.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Kimbo interupted Meathead, maybe him Pat Berry, Eric Shcafer and all his corner should have jumped him.


I lol'd


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

mitrione and kimbo not believe in cardio? 

Mitrione could be a decent HW, he needs to go get some serious cardio training though! Pay sherk a visit!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> You obviously haven't seen Mark Coleman fight


Or that Gracie HW who fought not too long ago.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I knew Kimbo was going to lose this fight even though I'm not a big fan of Matt.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Kimbo needs to fight someone who can't kick or take anyone down.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> You obviously haven't seen Mark Coleman fight


I´ve seen it of course, don´t you think Coleman outlasted Kimbo´s 2 minutes of gas?

LOL


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Kimbo made me feel like I was watching geriatric mma or something. He looked like he was struggling for every breath. I wonder if he is still smoking.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I´ve seen it of course, don´t you think Coleman outlasted Kimbo´s 2 minutes of gas?
> 
> LOL


Mark Coleman has gassed on his way to the octagon


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

Wonder whats next for Kimbo, I hope he fights in the UFC again


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

SniperVII said:


> Wonder whats next for Kimbo, I hope he fights in the UFC again


Winner of Machida/Rua... BELIEVE!


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Kimbo should move to light heavy and fight Jon Bones Jones, it would be real competitive.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Mark Coleman has gassed on his way to the octagon


Coleman lasted more than Kimbo, watch the replay.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Coleman is an all around better fighter than kimbo, conditioning and otherwise. Kimbo wouldn't last thirty seconds with Fedor, Coleman has collectively survived over ten minutes with the guy.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

All the sub attempts from Mittrione, triangle, kimura, neck crank; I'm impressed...sort of. As impressed as I can be from a guy with poor standup, poor cardio, etc. I thought he had that triangle locked in the first round. 

Anyway, Kimbo is too small for HW, no cardio, no answer for leg kicks. Shocking, truly. He managed to beat a terrible LHW and they give him probably the weakest HW in the UFC in Mittrione (other than Kimbo) to try and get Kimbo another win and he gets killed anyway. I know he is too much of a meal ticket for Dana to give up on yet but hopefully after another bottom feeder HW dominates Kimbo we won't have to see him again.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Coleman is an all around better fighter than kimbo, conditioning and otherwise. Kimbo wouldn't last thirty seconds with Fedor, Coleman has collectively survived over ten minutes with the guy.


Oh of course. Coleman used to be an excellent wrestler and he does have some good GnP, but theres been quite a few times where hes had zero gas tank.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Remember when Kimbo vs Lesnar was actually on peoples list of dream fights, LMAO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^check out the kimbo v mitrione vbookie thread, a whole lotta people had faith (and credits) on kimbo. 

personally i think mitrione is better than people give him credit for.


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

Only fight we should see is Kimbo vs James Toney


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Remember when Kimbo vs Lesnar was actually on peoples list of dream fights, LMAO.


I think we'd see the first death in the UFC


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

Kimbo should fight Bones Jones, Machida, and Ryan Bader all on the same night cause he dont ever get tired


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

tosgator said:


> Kimbo should fight Bones Jones, Machida, and Ryan Bader all on the same night cause he dont ever get tired


this is probably one of the worst jokes I have seen on this site. congrats.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

LMAO - Yahoo.com front page has news story Kimbo Slice fight result. What a bunch of fu$%in homers. The main card isn't even done yet, and they already have something up on Kimbo - you would think he is the Peyton Manning of MMA. Hopefully after tonite we don't have to deal with that crap any more :bye02:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> this is probably one of the worst jokes I have seen on this site. congrats.


Agreed! Your response was funnier and it wasn't even a joke :thumb02:


----------



## tosgator (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, 

cause i was giving my best effort



Spec0688 said:


> this is probably one of the worst jokes I have seen on this site. congrats.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow that was brilliant putting Kimbo's retirement fight on the main card, guys work for 20 years and never make the main card. But a man without that much talent comes along maybe once in 30 years.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kimbo needs some cardio bad. He ran out early and payed dearly for it. I thought that training at ATT would have improved him in that regard.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welp theres 10 Gs down the drain....Im still a fan but I will never bet on him again....He still has a long ways to go ...Im not sure if he can make it up to Dana...I think Kimbo needs to drop to 205 and hopefully his cardio will pick up a little during the cut


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mitrione was very impressive. Working with Roofus and Barry was evident with those heavy leg-kicks. Kimbo couldn't neutralise the reach of Mitrione, looked slow, and bar the 2 slams was very poor. He left himself open to the submissions, and a better BJJ practioner would have submitted him with ease. We'll probably see Kimbo fight once more in the Octagon, but he's not going to be around for long.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Was Dana just waiting for Kimbo to lose so he could cut him?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The improvements in Mitrione's striking offense were nice to see but his defense looked shitty to me for the most part anyone good is just going to beat his ass. I wouldn't mind seeing Kimbo have a fight at 205 maybe let Bones or Bader beat him down it would be good for their careers without having most fans thinking they should be fighting Shogun after it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimbo has the cardio of a 60 year-old.
Mitrione isn't far behind.

But i was surprised on how Mitrione improved, especialy on the ground, though it has to be said Kimbo doesn't have the best ground game.:sarcastic12:
Mitrione has some potential, at least to make some good fights.
He is no UFC champion material, but the UFC could keep him for a while.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Risto said:


> Go Kimbo!!! Go to sleep, you talentless can of shite...


Yes indeed, yes indeed... HA!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mitrione has some potential, and he's young enough to tap into it with the right training.
Cardio and wrestling should be priorities for him going ahead. He was taken down twice by Kimbo. That should give us a good idea what these big wrestlers at heavyweight will do to him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Mitirone isn't going to move that far up the ladder. He's proven to be TUF finale main card worthy.

That's what Kimbo was. Seems fair enough.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol the Kimbo hype is over. I even liked him.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Johnni G said:


> Lol the Kimbo hype is over. I even liked him.


Cant believe anyone beleived in that idiot, pt barnum was right.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Ugh, I'm not interested in this fight - however Kimbo takes this.


Kimbo takes this, have you ever watched an mma fight??????


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Was Dana just waiting for Kimbo to lose so he could cut him?


I think Dana just didn't want to be a hypocrite, I mean he gave Kimbo a chance but Kimbo got dominated by a guy with one professional fight, Dana would be a hypocrite if he continued to market him an put him in fights he didn't deserve after how critical he was of Elite XC.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I said this since the first time I saw Kimbo fight on TUF. Dude has some skinny legs! If I were fighting in the UFC they would absolutely be my first target. He needs to work on that somehow or he's not going to last long. 
Also, he needs to work on his BJJ. He didn't really have any kind of defense for that, but he was able to just sort of muscle his way out of it thanks to his beastly upper body and because Meathead's technique was still pretty weak. I think that also may have been why he gassed out so fast was because he was escaping the submissions from pure brute force which while impressive on some level is terribly inefficient. 
Not sure who he could fight at LHW though. That's a pretty stacked division. All in all, I say he gets on a high protein diet, beefs up those legs, works on his ground game and maybe come back as a heavyweight. I say heavyweight just because if he puts enough muscle on his legs it'll be really hard to make weight. 

Also, Matt could be a seriously good fighter. I underestimated him. He's shown improvement in his striking and ground game since his past fights. He's moving up from just a brawler to being a fighter. And I know Kimbo's legs are weak, but nevertheless those were some hard kicks. If he keeps improving his technique and works on his cardio he could be a force at HW. I don't see him as champ material, but I see him putting on some good fights in the future. 

Man, I was hoping to keep this relatively short. Why do I always post freaking essays on here? This all may be nonsense anyway. I'm relatively new to the sport. Just started watching closely like seven months ago. 

Meh...

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll tell you one thing, I wish I could find some of the youtube pages of Slice's backyard fights.

I would love to be able to say with smug satisfaction that I was right and any trained fighter worth his salt would annihilate him.

Still though, I do have a begrudging respect for the man himself, he clearly tried to learn but he's just too old and lacking and real natural talent.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Bye bye Kimbo 

I was entertained!


----------

